# Post Pics Of Your Turtle Tanks



## Christian_Polk (Oct 16, 2005)

POST ALL PICS OF YOUR TURTLE TANKS


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

55 gallon housing one 3" painted turtle.

View attachment 93514


20 gallon long housing one 1" painted turtle.

View attachment 93515


As a side note... I have plans for a larger tank for both turtles. These are growouts.


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

sweet set-ups


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Mine are are boring but practical


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I only have a tortoise








Nice setup's though everyone!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great tanks :nod:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i'd post my RES setup, but right now its like infestation of brown algea...gross...i'll clean it up and throw some pics up tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

what are the dementions for 20 long?

Nice set-ups especially mettle's 55


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

20 gallon long - 30" x 12" x 12".

And thanks for the compliment on the setup.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow, that 55 of mettle's is f*cking BAD ASS. makes me want a turtle

and discus mel, i love the weed plants :laugh:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the compliment, Tibs!

People are always like... "That tank is so great." But it sits right beside my desk and I see it all the time, every day. So to me it's no longer anything special, heh... I do like the natural look of it though.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

killer setups


----------

